# Ophelia the Witch finished pics



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I finally finished this old gal. She was fun and challenging, but I really enjoyed every aspect of this build.

Her head and arms/hands were made using styrofoam, Celluclay, and Paperclay. Her body was made using wadded up newspaper, fiberfill stuffing, and quilt batting. Her stand is made of 3/4" galvanized pipe and a 24" round plywood base with castors.

The eyes are handpainted over a downloaded iris print after being glued onto a 1" wooden ball. Eyelashes were applied using fake ones trimmed and inserted into tiny holes with super glue.

The outfit is a combination of vintage textiles (shawl, apron, and skirt) as well as newer fabric. I used both fabric dye and acrylic paint to dirty her up.

Her hair is made up of very small pieces of an acrylic wig and glued on. She stands 5'6" tall.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a few more pics














































Additional and progress pics may be viewed here

Ophelia the Witch pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LB she is awesome. I bow down to you!!!!! You do some excellent work!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Another amazing figure.
Congrats LB


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's a beauty. Just don't eat the apples!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey wait, I just seen her blink. No, really I did. 

Totally amazing work Laurie.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly Cra* that is good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> LB she is awesome. I bow down to you!!!!! You do some excellent work!


Im with you there! I bow to you LB! she's so amazingly life like!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't say enough about this LB, just fantastic!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Holy crap on a cracker! They just keep getting better Laurie... Amazing!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow is all I can say! WOW


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Laurie, your creations just keep getting better and better. I think it's the eyes that get to me with this one. Amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone, very much


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

You did a marvelous job with ophelia! Congrats on finishing her up! Helmut will look great next to her!


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Great job Laurie


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful work LB!!!! She has so much creep factor you can't look at her eyes for very long before you have to look away. Like she's boring a hole right through you. Great job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm always in awe of your pieces, LB, just amazing.... I never would have thought to put the hairline that far up her forehead - just perfect, and the expression is amazing - you can just see her wrinkling her nose at you and your mind starts conjuring what she is so crotchedy about... the eyebrows and eyes are mindblowing, the set of her mouth, the neck looks fabulous, and the moles just gross me out.

Thank you so much for sharing your work with us - I learn through watching you!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Simply superb. She is creepy. That mole just pushes creepy over the top.

Where do you find space to store them? And if it isn't in another thread somewhere, do you have pictures that show how you actually display them in your haunt?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

all i can say is thats incredible...so much detail


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG LB! I'm in total awe!



Lady Nyxie said:


> And if it isn't in another thread somewhere, do you have pictures that show how you actually display them in your haunt?


If you look at LB's signature she lists the photobucket accounts.

Halloween night 08 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there a more outstanding word than "outstanding"?

She is stunning on all levels, LB, just a beautiful piece of work.

This may seem funny, but if you look at her as a grandma instead of a witch, she has the beauty that comes with old age and a life well-lived - not physical beauty, but inner beauty. It takes a real artist to bring that quality out in a sculpt.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

If you look at LB's signature she lists the photobucket accounts.

Halloween night 08 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket[/QUOTE]

Well, what do you know? How right you are. Thanks for posting the link Haunti.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like trouble is brewing already


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Really incredible...What skills!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Laurie shes wonderful. Very masterful, you are a very talented artist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, she is going to sooo smack down that elf!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, I have to bow and say I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!! Man you are wicked at this!!

So, when are going to teach a class on how to do this? $$$$ Hmmmmmmmmm Now 

theres an idea............. You are very talented....

uncledeathy


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

DAMN.....Laurie, that's another outstanding piece of art. You are truely talented, and I admire your skills.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Raising the bar again are we Laurie??????? Astounding as always. Try not to knock this one over....................


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you so much you guys.
Roxy-that's what's worrying me....could get ugly!
Vlad-I'm extra careful now


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope your in the spec effects business if your not your wasting your time!!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am in awe!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Unbelievable!! That looks fantastic!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

eh...it's ok I guess.

( crappity crap...Lb has taken it up another notch...<mumbles under breath>)

Ophelia is a work of art LB. Stunning!


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

you have a great talent lb she is great...cant wait to see more!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam -( as i hold my jaw up) i like the tone of the skin , it looks so real


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Laurie, I just can't believe the detail you get into your work. The lines in her face and neck, and the way her hair looks like it actually grew on her head, not glued, just make it come to life. Her eyes and facial expression are so perfect. I know you must be so proud of each of your pieces. They are each something to stand back and admire and know you did something wonderful. Thank you for sharing these with us. I certainly enjoy viewing every one of your works of art.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Simply amazing I must say.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you pyro, Just Whisper and Monk


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...just....WOW!

I think she in my favorite. Yep, my fave so far.

Wait...OMG is that...is it......nostril hair? LOL!
If not, then it is so real my imagination is running away.

Outstanding!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol Haunted Bayou, yes it most certainly is. She's got a couple of wart hairs too. Now aren't ya glad I didn't dress her with legs showing and a tube top? lol

Thanks for posting sweetie


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I call my hubby in to show him the photo when I noticed the nose hairs. Now THAT is attention to detail.

I'd like to see her in a tube top..I'm sure you'd do wonders with sagging boobs on a witch. Thanks for posting all of your work.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

You're very welcome, HB. I was thinking maybe short shorts and a tube top with her arms raised.....EWWWW! Now THAT would even scare me


----------



## VonScotchington (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! She is spectacular- thanks for sharing. Definitely an inspiration.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

She turned out beautifully ugly!!!! I just love the expressions you get in her eyes, they look so lifelike!!!! And her costume is great too, you do have an eye for the details! I think she's gonna scare the cr*p out of the little one this year for sure!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice... Love the facial features..
great work as always laurie!!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Unbelievable! I love everything about this. The dress and the apples are wonderful contrast. This is one of the best props I've ever seen. 
Wonderful work.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I posted on another forum how great this is. IMO, what's really neat is that every sculpt you do seems to get better and more life like. Can't wait to see what's next, not that all the others haven't been museum quality. Just superb stuff! Thanks for all the detailed info your provide as well.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie, she is just amazing. What a talent you have! She looks so real, if I were a TOT, I would be afraid to walk past her, nevermind take an apple! That little elf better watch out!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

What a masterpiece. Very cool, I cant wait to look at this more, gotta get studying.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy smokes Laurie! I mean, seeing this as a WIP, I knew it would be outstanding. But your finished work still manages to amaze and awe me.

I was going to make a stirring witch this year, but now I don't want to seeing Ophelia. Can I just have her?

Did you sew all/part of her costume yourself.

Once again, we all aspire to your standard and talent.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn thats amazing! Don't think I'll be eating any apples any time soon!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much MsW and Creep Cringle.

Yes, MsW, I sewed the entire outfit, except for the apron. It was my grandmother's and was perfectly clean. The skirt is made from vintage fabric as well as the shawl. The blouse was made from newer fabric. Of course everything got a good dirtying up with dye and paint, but after completely ruining with dirty stuff on Helmut's perfectly clean outfit, this wasn't so hard.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Laurie!!! You ROCK lady!!


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Great Job! I am just finishing my first head myself. I was wondering what you used to seal the paper clay with prior to painting?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you beelce and Zombies Anonymous.

ZA-I posted on your profile page with some info.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

LB, that is really amazing! Another fantastic project


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful job there lb


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing! I am awestruck


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing! I am awestruck. This such a talented group!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow She is beautiful.. I mean in a creepy sort of way! Excellant work!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I missed another one...My God, it's simply masterful! Terrific choices in clothing. AWESOME!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That would make me poop my pants if I saw it in a dark room!!
Man! that's good work!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again guys, much appreciated.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOW ... 'thud' ... another masterpiece LB!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

There really needs to be a "love" button up there. She's just great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you IMU and Ghostess


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Stupendous. It's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much GF


----------

